# Lossles audio for Star Wars BluRay?



## sga2 (Nov 14, 2009)

StarWars.com released details of the upcoming release of the movies on BluRay. I noticed they say the audio is presented in "6.1 DTS Surround Sound". Surely (hopefully) this will include DTS-HD, but why not mention it? Anyone?

Regards,
sga2


----------



## typ44q (Apr 7, 2008)

I noticed that too, I really hope they left out the -HD part or maybe they are saving it for a "special" re-release of the movies after everyone has already purchased them...


----------

